
How Mark Zuckerberg Hacked the Valley - ssclafani
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-05-17/how-mark-zuckerberg-hacked-the-valley
======
paulhauggis
"A few years later, Zuckerberg began setting annual tests of discipline for
himself, vowing to wear a tie to work every day in 2009, learn Mandarin in
2010"

Wearing a tie every day isn't really that difficult. I would also be
interested to see if he's still learning Mandarin and how much he can actually
speak. My guess is none.

